# Eyebrow Tattoo after tips??



## cindy05

I just got my eyebrows tattooed on Sunday and the woman didn't even provide me with any after care instructions, other than "Do not touch it". 

I can't seem to find anything helpful on the web. 

Is there anyone who's gotten their eyebrows tattooed or happens to know a permanent makeup person and can let me know the after card instructions? How often should I wash it? With what should I wash it? What types of ointments should i put on it, if anything? Neosporin? Petroleum Jelly? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## GiGi1209

Just keep applying a thin film of neosporin to your eyebrows.  Whatever you do, do NOT pick at them.  You'll be tempted to because they will eventually scab up on you but not in a horrifying way.  Just keep the neosporin on it to prevent any infection and you'll be fine.  Are you happy with the way they look?  I got mine done 3 years ago and they definitely need to be touched up.....


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I only have tattoos on my body, not eyebrow tattoos, but I would recommend regular tattoo aftercare, because that's really all they are. I wouldn't suggest Neosporin, but rather fragrance-free lotion, as LITTLE as possible that will spread over your eyebrows and absorb. You do not want lotion-y fingers when you're done putting it on. Do NOT pick at them, even though they itch. It's going to look funny, but you need to slap them when they itch. Don't get them wet in the shower/when washing your face. Do NOT touch them without washing your hands thoroughly. Stay out of the sun if possible, or wear a hat. Don't go into a swimming pool or hot tub until they are fully healed. More information:

http://tattoo.about.com/cs/beginners/a/blaftercare.htm


----------



## Veelyn

^ Agree with Pip. Treat it as a normal tattoo. Use fragrance free, dye/color free lotion.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for the tips! I am thinking about using Cetaphil for sensitive skin...it seems to fit the "fragrance free and color/dye free" criteria.

Is there a reason why I shouldn't use Neosporin? That would have been my first natural reaction product to use.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for the tip Gigi. I am happy with the overall shape. But the color is VERY dark--which I know will fade when all the healing is done.



GiGi1209 said:


> Just keep applying a thin film of neosporin to your eyebrows.  Whatever you do, do NOT pick at them.  You'll be tempted to because they will eventually scab up on you but not in a horrifying way.  Just keep the neosporin on it to prevent any infection and you'll be fine.  Are you happy with the way they look?  I got mine done 3 years ago and they definitely need to be touched up.....


----------



## Lady1mport

cindy05 said:


> Thanks for the tips! I am thinking about using Cetaphil for sensitive skin...it seems to fit the "fragrance free and color/dye free" criteria.
> 
> Is there a reason why I shouldn't use Neosporin? That would have been my first natural reaction product to use.



Use neosporin to help prevent infection. The lotion will just keep it moist.


----------



## bisousx

My stepmom used to do permanent tattoos. I just had mine done last night. Her tips:

-DO NOT let water get on it for four days. You will have to find a way to wash your face and shower without letting water touch it.
-Apply heavy duty moisturizer (not Vaseline, but she gave me this other kind that has the same texture. Maybe Eucerin? Can't remember the name) twice a day.
-Don't pick at it. Make sure the tattoo does not get dry until about 4 days later.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Lady1mport said:


> Use neosporin to help prevent infection. The lotion will just keep it moist.


 
The body will keep infection at bay just fine, plus the only way it'll get infected is if you touch it with dirty hands.

From the link I provided:

**Do not use Neosporin. This is a wonderful product for cuts and scrapes, but not for tattoos. Some can have an allergic reaction to the Neosporin, which causes little red bumps. When the bumps go away, so does the ink, and you end up with a polka-dotted tattoo.**


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Another reference that advises against using Neosporin:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071020083630AAN7QTH

Again, you also have to realize that every person you ask will have different advice for you because different people respond to different things. I think it's really shady that your artist didn't give you ANY aftercare information... I'd suggest finding somewhere else if you need to do a touch-up.


----------



## Lady1mport

* I found this hope it helps

http://www.permanentmakeupofatlanta.com/aftercare.htm

After Care For Permanent  								Cosmetics:* 								If there is any swelling immediately after  								the procedure, an ice pads should be applied for  								no more than 15 minutes at a time. 
 								You may experience the following for several  								days after the procedure. 
 								1. Eyelashes or eyebrows sticking together in  								the morning. Rinse eyes with eye wash daily for  								5 days. If eyes continue to stick together  								inform us ASAP so we can get drops for your  								eyes. 
 								2. Puffy eyes 
 								3. Light bruising near eyelid or brow area. 								
 								4. Apply artificial tears four times per day  								for 10 days. 
 								5. Do not rub skin when washing your face for  								at least 10 days. 
 								6. Do not pick or scratch tattooed area. 
 								7. Do not wear contacts after eyeliner  								procedure. 
 								8. Do not wear makeup on tattooed area until  								area has healed. 
 								9. Use sun screen after healed, and get color  								checked on a regular basis. Creams, lotions can  								alter color of ink and may need to be adjusted. 								
 								10. Do not put anything at all on tattooed  								area except emu oil or light organic vegetable  								oil. Do not apply lotions, tanning creams,  								makeup, etc. on the tattooed area while healing. 								
 								11. The tattooed area will be dark for the  								first several days and will fade. Lips will fade  								about 50% after the first three days into a  								natural shade. 
 								12. Stay out of chlorinated pools for at  								least 1 week. 
 								13. Do not use antibiotic ointment. 
 								14. If cold sores are seen on lip area, call  								your doctor for a Valtrex prescription ASAP. Put  								nothing else on the lip area! 
 								15. If your eyes are red from the eyeliner  								procedure you can use an eye wash that can be  								purchased at any drug store. An eye wash that  								contains boric acid work well. 
 								16. You should put vaseline on your lips  								every hour for the first three weeks. This will  								prevent dryness. 
 								17. If you experience an allergic reaction  								contact your doctor ASAP, and contact Cheryl  								Steinberg. 
Note: inform your Doctor if you plan  								on having laser so that he can cover the  								tattooed area. Also, collagen and permanent  								makeup do not mix! If you want collagen, get  								collagen first and permanent makeup after. You  								may have to get more touchups with collagen  								because of the lip's distortion after collagen 								
 								Please note that exact color can not be known  								and may need to be adjusted. All skin is  								different and some take the color better than  								others. One touchup is normally required in  								addition to once a year maintenance. More  								touchups are required for difficult skin. There  								are no refunds on permanent makeup procedures.  								Please do not get this procedure if you are not  								able to get the required touchups.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh my goodness. You ladies are braver than I am.


----------



## Lady1mport

can you post pics, I'd like to see the results.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^ me too! I am considering getting it done...


----------



## gnourtmat

http://www.h2oceanstore.com/H2Ocean-Tattoo-Aftercare-Cream-p/h2o-cream.htm

that's what i use on my tattoos and have recommended to friends! works great!


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for all the wonderful tips!! I knew I would get alot of help here. You guys are great.

i will post pics once its all healed and not dark and scabby.


----------



## Lady1mport

I found someone to do mine and they are charging me $600 which includes 2 touch-ups. Does that sound about right? She uses the _Nouveau Contour, has anyone heard about this machine before?
_


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^^ That pricing sounds about about right. Make sure they do not use regular tattoo ink, that is permanent & make up ink fades. 

I had this done too & need a touch up after 4 years. It totally fades away, this last time was my second time. 

Cindy - you are wise not to post pics now. I'm sure you are red & swollen & they will get lighter. I think I used neosporin too. As its been said, don't pick at scab. Why would she not give you instructions?


----------



## cindy05

Surprisingly, I am actually not red or swollen. The brow just looks very dark. I havent felt any itching at all until about an hour ago...and I had it done on Sunday afternoon, so it has been 3 full days already.

I figure there is no point in posting pics since the final result will look different anyway.

I have no idea why she did not give me any aftercare instructions. I had mine done in a place place in chinatown and there was alot of drama in how I even got it done at the place that I got it done.

The person who did my brows actually LIED to me and pretended to be someone else that I had an appt with. 

If these brows dont turn out exactly perfect, they will have a lawsuit on their hands for fraud.


Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^^ That pricing sounds about about right. Make sure they do not use regular tattoo ink, that is permanent & make up ink fades.
> 
> I had this done too & need a touch up after 4 years. It totally fades away, this last time was my second time.
> 
> Cindy - you are wise not to post pics now. I'm sure you are red & swollen & they will get lighter. I think I used neosporin too. As its been said, don't pick at scab. Why would she not give you instructions?


----------



## Lady1mport

cindy05 said:


> Surprisingly, I am actually not red or swollen. The brow just looks very dark. I havent felt any itching at all until about an hour ago...and I had it done on Sunday afternoon, so it has been 3 full days already.
> 
> I figure there is no point in posting pics since the final result will look different anyway.
> 
> I have no idea why she did not give me any aftercare instructions. I had mine done in a place place in chinatown and there was alot of drama in how I even got it done at the place that I got it done.
> 
> The person who did my brows actually LIED to me and pretended to be someone else that I had an appt with.
> 
> 
> 
> If these brows dont turn out exactly perfect, they will have a lawsuit on their hands for fraud.



OMG


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sounds like you are doing well. 
They always look way too dark to begin with. 
We all hope you have great results!


----------



## cindy05

Parts of my right brow are now scabbing and the scabs are falling off on their own. I see underneath and it looks like the tattoo ink is NOT there! It looks like my own regualr skin.   ????

how many days will it take for the scabs to slough off and for me to finally see the final results?


----------



## Veelyn

cindy05 said:


> Surprisingly, I am actually not red or swollen. The brow just looks very dark. I havent felt any itching at all until about an hour ago...and I had it done on Sunday afternoon, so it has been 3 full days already.
> 
> I figure there is no point in posting pics since the final result will look different anyway.
> 
> I have no idea why she did not give me any aftercare instructions. I had mine done in a place place in chinatown and there was alot of drama in how I even got it done at the place that I got it done.
> 
> *The person who did my brows actually LIED to me and pretended to be someone else that I had an appt with.*
> 
> If these brows dont turn out exactly perfect, they will have a lawsuit on their hands for fraud.



WTF?? Did you ask them why? How did you find that out?? CRAZY.

I really hope everything turns out ok for you!


----------



## cindy05

i never asked why. I guess I was in too much shock. I only found out when i was on my way home and the person I originally scheduled with called me and asked where I was. I told her I already got my brows done and thats when she told me I went to the wrong place next door and these ppl have previously usurped clients from her by fraud.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh.. my.. gosh..

What is their business there? The same thing?


----------



## bisousx

Lady1mport said:


> I found someone to do mine and they are charging me $600 which includes 2 touch-ups. Does that sound about right? She uses the _Nouveau Contour, has anyone heard about this machine before?_


 

Where I live (Orange County), it's at the most is $300-400. My mom says in Beverly hills they might charge $500. I think that's too expensive, but if your artist is very good, it's worth it.


----------



## bisousx

Cindy, sorry to hear about the fiasco. I hope your eyebrows look wonderful! I can't wait for mine to peel off.. it's been an embarassing 3 days so far walking around with Sharpie brows. lol!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I don't have eyebrow tattoos, but I have body tattoos... and I'd imagine it WOULD just be the same aftercare?
1) Don't PICK! No matter how tempting it may be!
2) Wash with a mild/fragrance free antibacterial soap twice per day.
3) Keep it covered with an antibacterial ointment. NOT NEOSPORIN. He recommended Bacitracin. My tattoo artist says that Neosporin can push the ink out of your tattoo! And, NOT vaseline. Vaseline doesn't allow the wound to breathe.
4) After it has healed, put some fragrance free lotion on it. I used Eucerin.


----------



## bisousx

^I have body tattoos as well, and you are right.. but I'm hearing different rules for face tattoos. You are not supposed to wash the tattoo until it peels. Can someone else confirm this? I'm too afraid of getting water in it and having it infected.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

The only time you're supposed to wash body tattoos is right after you get it, when you take the wrapping off. Then you're supposed to leave it alone except for fragrance and dye free lotion.


----------



## Lady1mport

bisousx said:


> ^I have body tattoos as well, and you are right.. but I'm hearing different rules for face tattoos. You are not supposed to wash the tattoo until it peels. Can someone else confirm this? I'm too afraid of getting water in it and having it infected.


 
You are right permanent make-up is different from a regular tattoo. Aftercare differs in some ways.


----------



## cindy05

Now I am confused. I am hearing so many different things. Wash? Dont wash? Lotion? No lotion? Today is day#5. I woke up this morning and 1/3 of my right brow scabs are gone. I looked under my nails and there they were...I must've scratched during the night. The color is SUPER light. 

The person who did my brows (its within a salon/beauty place) asked me to come back in 10 days for a touchup. I just read that you are supposed to wait at least 30 days for the skin to fully heal so I am going to go back and tell her I am waiting 30 days to get the touchup.

I was using Vaseline for the 2nd and 3rd day. Then switched to Aquaphor (by Eucerin) for a day. And am now using Cetaphil moisturizer.


----------



## cindy05

UPDATE on my brows.

I washed my face this morning and when I went to dry my brows most of the scabs came off and I have to admit that they look MUCH better. There are a couple of spots that will need to be retouched but overall, I am happy with the results--thankfully!!!

I am on my way to work now. I will try to post some pics tonight.


----------



## Veelyn

^ YAY. Glad to hear they are looking good.


----------



## cindy05

I think now I understand how they have been getting away with "pretending" to be the other store who does brows because they actually did a really good job. It looks very natural and the shape suits my face well. I will let you guys be the judge of it tonight.


----------



## Veelyn

Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## bisousx

I'm too lazy to post pics tonight, but I washed/picked my scabs off after day 3 or 4 and they look amazing. Totally natural and looks exactly like they did before when I powdered them in.


----------



## cindy05

I cant wait to see photos of you! I am going on vacation tonight and I will try to post some pics when i get back.


----------



## Lady1mport

I am so ready to take the plunge. I need one of you girls to enable me.


----------



## cindy05

I think brow tattoos are perfect for people who dont have defined brows or due to medical conditions, dont have brows (I have psoriasis so I lost part of my right brow--bald--because of it) or for people who are just tired of putting on brow powder! 

I wake up in the morning and can pretty much walk out the door without makeup because my brows appear to be "groomed" already. This will also be super helpful in the hotsummer days when makeup tends to melt off my face. With my new brows, I wont have to worry about humidity and sweating.

Most important thing is to find a reputable person!! Good luck with your decision.



Lady1mport said:


> I am so ready to take the plunge. I need one of you girls to enable me.


----------



## Lady1mport

cindy05 said:


> I think brow tattoos are perfect for people who dont have defined brows or due to medical conditions, dont have brows (I have psoriasis so I lost part of my right brow--bald--because of it) or for people who are just tired of putting on brow powder!
> 
> I wake up in the morning and can pretty much walk out the door without makeup because my brows appear to be "groomed" already. This will also be super helpful in the hotsummer days when makeup tends to melt off my face. With my new brows, I wont have to worry about humidity and sweating.
> 
> Most important thing is to find a reputable person!! Good luck with your decision.



Will they look weird when your eyebrows start to grow out, or do you think they will look weird in the far future (like 10years from now)? I saw my grandmother's and hers looks gray bluish. <-------That is the only thing stopping me.


----------



## Veelyn

Any pics yet?


----------



## cindy05

I think the brows are still a bit dark and perhaps a bit too thin for my large face. I was supposed to go back to get it touched up but I dont think I will be going back there. I finally found the place that I was originally scheduled to get my brows done and the woman (Christine) felt so bad that i went to the wrong place that she offered to laser off these and give me new one for free!

Since I am prone to keloids, I doubt I will take her up on her offer. A friend of mine will be going to get her brows done at Christine's place this Sunday and I cant wait to see her results. Christine hand embroiders the brows on and the results look very natural. When i went to meet with her, she was working on an actual client. She took her time to draw on the brows with makeup and to find the shape that is right for your face. She told me because my face is so big, she would have made my brows thicker and more arched and lighter in color. 

All I do now is apply some brow powder to thicken them up a little. I am just going to wait a couple of years when it fades a bit to goto Christine to have her touch them up. Christine is also much more reasonable than the wrong place that I went to. I am still so pissed that they lied to me about being Christine.


----------



## cindy05

I will try to post some closeup pics tomorrow when I've had a chance to put some makeup on. I look like doo doo right now.


----------



## ProfNot

I am sooooo ready to get my brows cosmetically tattoed!

I'm super busy for the next three months with work and moving to a new town.  Hopefully I will get them done after things calm down.

Thanks to everyone for all the post-appt tips!


----------



## shoeangel

Can someone answer this?

What happens to your real brows after getting tattooed?  Do you let them grow in and pluck outside the tattoo so there is hair, or do you remove the hair as it grows in?

I am assuming they are plucked or shaved off when the tattoo goes on.  Right?  I am so confused...

If I knew they would stay brown and not turn blue or gray, I think I would do this in a second.


----------



## Veelyn

cindy05 said:


> I think the brows are still a bit dark and perhaps a bit too thin for my large face. I was supposed to go back to get it touched up but I dont think I will be going back there. I finally found the place that I was originally scheduled to get my brows done and the woman (Christine) felt so bad that i went to the wrong place that she offered to laser off these and give me new one for free!
> 
> Since I am prone to keloids, I doubt I will take her up on her offer. A friend of mine will be going to get her brows done at Christine's place this Sunday and I cant wait to see her results. Christine hand embroiders the brows on and the results look very natural. When i went to meet with her, she was working on an actual client. She took her time to draw on the brows with makeup and to find the shape that is right for your face. She told me because my face is so big, she would have made my brows thicker and more arched and lighter in color.
> 
> All I do now is apply some brow powder to thicken them up a little. I am just going to wait a couple of years when it fades a bit to goto Christine to have her touch them up. Christine is also much more reasonable than the wrong place that I went to. I am still so pissed that they lied to me about being Christine.



But as far as I can see, they don't look bad at all. I like the shape and think they look great with your face!


----------



## cindy05

Veelyn,
Thank you. I dont think they are as bad as Christine says they are. I am growing used to them now and dont think they are too dark for my face. I still dont appreciate being lied to by the place I got it done but luckily it turned out ok.


----------



## cindy05

Here is a closer shot of me and my brows taken last night at a dinner. I think it looks better when I have a full face of makeup on. I added a little Clinique brow powder to thicken the brows a bit.


----------



## Veelyn

Yep, I think they look good.

And I wouldn't appreciate being lied to either. You are better than me, I would of raised hell with that place for lying. So glad everything went ok though.


----------



## Cabby#1

OMG I'm so confused and greasy!!! LOL I have a job to go back to so I can't stay this greasy for too long!!!  Please what do I need to do to care for this permenant face make up.  I got this tattoo yesterday and I'm still swollen and its really dark.   I know it will change but how how long does it take and whats the best method to care for this procedure-when I have to go to work in another 4 days?????


----------



## jen9cutie

Hi Cindy
I know this is random, but I came across your post about eyebrow tattooing when I was doing some research on aftercare.* I noticed that you had mentioned that some of your scabs had come off and it looked like there wasn't any ink there at all.* I'm encountering the same thing now, where some scabs have come off and it doesn't seem like there's any ink, but it's hard to tell.* Can you tell me what your experience was?* How long did it take for your skin to completely heal and for your eyebrows to look nice - they look very nice in the photo btw!* I'm Asian too, and have problems with keloids, so it seems like we have the same skin type.
*
Thanks so much for any info you can share. 
*
TTYS
Jen


----------



## redrobin

I had my eyebrows and eyeliner done about 7 years ago. My eyebrows were just done on the ends, since I hardly had any hair there, and eyeliner was done on both uppper and lower lids.  I loved it, however, after about a year or two I noticed the color started turning a soft orange. The color has since faded, however, though if you look closely you can still see a little bit of the orange still there.  I would love to have it done again,  but, I am afraid It would turn orange again.   I know it's not just my skin as I have seen this happen to a few other people also.  Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Natashayonucu

Hi girls ive found this thread very useful, i had my eyebrows tattoed yesterday and today my eyelids feel very sore sore & heavy like they might be bruised or swollen but nothing is visible. Has anyone experienced this before? X


----------



## bisousx

Natashayonucu said:


> Hi girls ive found this thread very useful, i had my eyebrows tattoed yesterday and today my eyelids feel very sore sore & heavy like they might be bruised or swollen but nothing is visible. Has anyone experienced this before? X



Yes, you should be ok. If its still sore a few days from now, check back with your practitioner. Just make sure you follow the aftercare instructions. I've done mine twice with no issues.


----------



## Natashayonucu

Thanks for the reply the pain has now stopped and im in the 'scab' stage (lovely!) my only worry is that ive just seen a white head type thing on the edge of my right brow? Is this a sign of infection and is it ok to clean with salt water to clean? X


----------



## Twinblondie28

I have my eye brows tattooed just under 3 wks ago in London, I was advised to use Vaseline to stop them scabbing but little did I know I was allergic to Vaseline, I got a really bad case of allergic conjunctivitis in my left eye but it wasn't picked up by my doctors. So I carried on using the Vaseline whilst taking my antibiotics.the infectection traveled into my left eyebrow causing some of the tattoo to fade & appare patchy. After the conjunctivitis cleared up I rang the clinic for my free touch up appointment to correct the damage. I was told I should wait longer than 4 wks for the touch up but the woman only offers the touch free if it's within the 4 wks. Otherwise it's £200. She said the only reason you wait is because it's quite painful, the touch up & it takes a while for your brows to heal. As its my twin sisters wedding is next week she agreed to perform the touch up. Bearing in mind I have to travel 2 hours to London to get it done so I have to plan my visits around work & my little boy.
The touch was very painful & was mainly on the affected eyebrow. She didn't give me any more after care just waved me good bye. On the journey home I noticed the eyebrow was numb & so was the surrounding area but I put it down to the pain. I went to bed that evening with a little Vaseline on the brow again. When I woke up I noticed my eyebrow had been bleeding in my sleep. I tried to clean it best I could but I was told not to clean them the first time round. I put more Vaseline on the brow & later that night I noticed my eye getting sore again like the previous conjunctivitis. After doing some research I came up with a possible allergic conjunctivitis, I got this confirm by a pharmacist & been given eye drops for the infection & told to stay away from Vaseline. 
BUT I'm now left with a thick puss scab on the left brow & it's solid. If I crack the scab ever so slightly but being careful not to pull the scab off I can see it is still red & weeping underneath. I can't even make out the tattoo colour on the skin like my other side any more. I really don't know what to do now? Do I leave it to run its course? Try & wash & softern the puss like scab to remove it from my brow? Or use another cream which could cause it all again as I obviously have sensitive eyes!? I really don't know what to do as I'm maid of honoh for my twin sister on the 23rd & want to look my best. Please can someone advise me as I'm in tears over it all? I'm convinced I'm gonna lose the brow all together :


----------



## QueenDom

Twinblondie28 said:
			
		

> I have my eye brows tattooed just under 3 wks ago in London, I was advised to use Vaseline to stop them scabbing but little did I know I was allergic to Vaseline, I got a really bad case of allergic conjunctivitis in my left eye but it wasn't picked up by my doctors. So I carried on using the Vaseline whilst taking my antibiotics.the infectection traveled into my left eyebrow causing some of the tattoo to fade & appare patchy. After the conjunctivitis cleared up I rang the clinic for my free touch up appointment to correct the damage. I was told I should wait longer than 4 wks for the touch up but the woman only offers the touch free if it's within the 4 wks. Otherwise it's £200. She said the only reason you wait is because it's quite painful, the touch up & it takes a while for your brows to heal. As its my twin sisters wedding is next week she agreed to perform the touch up. Bearing in mind I have to travel 2 hours to London to get it done so I have to plan my visits around work & my little boy.
> The touch was very painful & was mainly on the affected eyebrow. She didn't give me any more after care just waved me good bye. On the journey home I noticed the eyebrow was numb & so was the surrounding area but I put it down to the pain. I went to bed that evening with a little Vaseline on the brow again. When I woke up I noticed my eyebrow had been bleeding in my sleep. I tried to clean it best I could but I was told not to clean them the first time round. I put more Vaseline on the brow & later that night I noticed my eye getting sore again like the previous conjunctivitis. After doing some research I came up with a possible allergic conjunctivitis, I got this confirm by a pharmacist & been given eye drops for the infection & told to stay away from Vaseline.
> BUT I'm now left with a thick puss scab on the left brow & it's solid. If I crack the scab ever so slightly but being careful not to pull the scab off I can see it is still red & weeping underneath. I can't even make out the tattoo colour on the skin like my other side any more. I really don't know what to do now? Do I leave it to run its course? Try & wash & softern the puss like scab to remove it from my brow? Or use another cream which could cause it all again as I obviously have sensitive eyes!? I really don't know what to do as I'm maid of honoh for my twin sister on the 23rd & want to look my best. Please can someone advise me as I'm in tears over it all? I'm convinced I'm gonna lose the brow all together :



Try treating it the way you would a regular tattoo, wash with mild anti bacterial soap and use lubriderm unscented lotion VERY regularly (like 5+ times a day) and do NOT touch the scab. It will flake on its own as it dries up and what flakes off should be the same color as the ink used on your skin.


----------



## Twinblondie28

Thank u so much as I've been waiting to for my reply all day but have been away from my iPad until now. 

I will try that from now on & keep u posted thanks again xx


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

I recently got my eyebrows tattooed , The artist was very specific/detailed with instructions on how to care for my eyebrows for the next 2 weeks

1. Do NOT get them wet for at least 5 consecutive days! (So don't be splashing water over your face like it's a Neutrogena face wash commercial). She suggested placing a band-aid over them while I showered. I did the band-aid idea and kept a towel nearby to pat dry my forehead/face just in case water dripped from the top of my hair.

2. Put protective ointment on them twice daily! She gave me a packet of A&D Ointment to take home; it's an all purpose skin protectant most likely found at Walmart/CVS etc. She mentioned to only put the tiniest amount and not a big blob all over. The ointment is intended to help prevent infection, keep the skin moist, and soothe cuts and burns.

Then there's a Follow-Up 4 weeks from the date you first met with your eyebrow artist. After your eyebrows have healed, and your natural hair (if you have them) has grown out it should make your eyebrow tattoo more natural looking. During the follow up you want to mention to the artist anything you'd like to modify thin/thick/longer/etc.

I'm extremely impressed and satisfied with how my eyebrows have turned out. I'm so thrilled that I no longer have to wake up in the morning and fill in/draw in my brows!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cevuong said:


> I recently got my eyebrows tattooed , The artist was very specific/detailed with instructions on how to care for my eyebrows for the next 2 weeks
> 
> 1. Do NOT get them wet for at least 5 consecutive days! (So don't be splashing water over your face like it's a Neutrogena face wash commercial). She suggested placing a band-aid over them while I showered. I did the band-aid idea and kept a towel nearby to pat dry my forehead/face just in case water dripped from the top of my hair.
> 
> 2. Put protective ointment on them twice daily! She gave me a packet of A&D Ointment to take home; it's an all purpose skin protectant most likely found at Walmart/CVS etc. She mentioned to only put the tiniest amount and not a big blob all over.
> The ointment is intended to help prevent infection, keep the skin moist, and soothe cuts and burns.
> 
> Then there's a Follow-Up 4 weeks from the date you first met with your eyebrow artist. After your eyebrows have healed, and your natural hair (if you have them) has grown out it should make your eyebrow tattoo more natural looking. During the follow up you want to mention to the artist anything you'd like to modify thin/thick/longer/etc.
> 
> I'm extremely impressed and satisfied with how my eyebrows have turned out. I'm so thrilled that I no longer have to wake up in the morning and fill in/draw in my brows!


   This sounds like a really positive experience & offers a solution to people
who really have issues with their eyebrows


----------



## sdkitty

I'm tempted to do this but have questions.
How do you find a tatoo artist to do this?
Does anyone have a recommendation for one in San Diego area?

I worry that since mine would be largely drawn in, if they don't get the shape right, I'm stuck with it (for how many years?)  I guess they draw it first for you approval and then tatoo?

My natural hair color is dark brown but my hair is now auburn.  I think I'd probably go with a lighter brown brow color?  Any redheads with advice on this?



cevuong said:


> I recently got my eyebrows tattooed , The artist was very specific/detailed with instructions on how to care for my eyebrows for the next 2 weeks
> 
> 1. Do NOT get them wet for at least 5 consecutive days! (So don't be splashing water over your face like it's a Neutrogena face wash commercial). She suggested placing a band-aid over them while I showered. I did the band-aid idea and kept a towel nearby to pat dry my forehead/face just in case water dripped from the top of my hair.
> 
> 2. Put protective ointment on them twice daily! She gave me a packet of A&D Ointment to take home; it's an all purpose skin protectant most likely found at Walmart/CVS etc. She mentioned to only put the tiniest amount and not a big blob all over. The ointment is intended to help prevent infection, keep the skin moist, and soothe cuts and burns.
> 
> Then there's a Follow-Up 4 weeks from the date you first met with your eyebrow artist. After your eyebrows have healed, and your natural hair (if you have them) has grown out it should make your eyebrow tattoo more natural looking. During the follow up you want to mention to the artist anything you'd like to modify thin/thick/longer/etc.
> 
> I'm extremely impressed and satisfied with how my eyebrows have turned out. I'm so thrilled that I no longer have to wake up in the morning and fill in/draw in my brows!


----------



## sdkitty

Your brows look very nice.  I've been thinking about doing this but some of the photos I see don't look very natural.  How did you find your artist/technician?  Does this need to be re-done in a few years?  How much did it cost?
thank you




cindy05 said:


> Here is a closer shot of me and my brows taken last night at a dinner. I think it looks better when I have a full face of makeup on. I added a little Clinique brow powder to thicken the brows a bit.


----------



## cindy05

Hi Thanks,

It was actually a long story of how I got my brows done. I was in a salon and this woman walked in with the most beautiful brows I had ever seen. They framed her face perfectly and was just perfection.  I complimented on her brows and she told me her cousin, Christine, an artist aesthetician just did it for her. Of course, I had to have her information. I contacted her and set up an appt.  Turns out, I went into the neighboring salon and the person lied to me about being Christine.  She did my brows and then about an hour later, Christine called me to ask where I was. I freaked out. Christine told me I wasnt the first customer that other salon stole from her.  She offered to redo my brows but I was happy with the work so I never actually went to Christine. I did meet with her though eventually just to say hi and she has an impressive resume of celebrity clients back in HK. If I ever need to retouch, I will have Christine do it. 

I believe it cost me $250 to get it done. I dont recall exactly. Its been many years.  I havent had to retouch mine but I can see that after a few years, due to normal skin shedding, the tattoo will lighten and will eventually need to be lightened.

Be careful about the color of the tattoo. I've seen some browns fade and become red. I've seen black fade and become blue or even green! So do your research and make sure they use appropriate ink that won't fade into another color.

I hope that all helps! Good luck.



sdkitty said:


> Your brows look very nice.  I've been thinking about doing this but some of the photos I see don't look very natural.  How did you find your artist/technician?  Does this need to be re-done in a few years?  How much did it cost?
> thank you


----------



## sdkitty

Thanks Cindy
I guess the best way to find a good artist would be as you did to see someone who has used them.  I did know of one but I guess I wasn't all that impressed with what I saw of her work.
Maybe I'll ask my hairdresser if she knows one.



cindy05 said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> It was actually a long story of how I got my brows done. I was in a salon and this woman walked in with the most beautiful brows I had ever seen. They framed her face perfectly and was just perfection. I complimented on her brows and she told me her cousin, Christine, an artist aesthetician just did it for her. Of course, I had to have her information. I contacted her and set up an appt. Turns out, I went into the neighboring salon and the person lied to me about being Christine. She did my brows and then about an hour later, Christine called me to ask where I was. I freaked out. Christine told me I wasnt the first customer that other salon stole from her. She offered to redo my brows but I was happy with the work so I never actually went to Christine. I did meet with her though eventually just to say hi and she has an impressive resume of celebrity clients back in HK. If I ever need to retouch, I will have Christine do it.
> 
> I believe it cost me $250 to get it done. I dont recall exactly. Its been many years. I havent had to retouch mine but I can see that after a few years, due to normal skin shedding, the tattoo will lighten and will eventually need to be lightened.
> 
> Be careful about the color of the tattoo. I've seen some browns fade and become red. I've seen black fade and become blue or even green! So do your research and make sure they use appropriate ink that won't fade into another color.
> 
> I hope that all helps! Good luck.


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

sdkitty said:


> Thanks Cindy
> I guess the best way to find a good artist would be as you did to see someone who has used them.  I did know of one but I guess I wasn't all that impressed with what I saw of her work.
> Maybe I'll ask my hairdresser if she knows one.



Are you open to coming to LA?  If so, send me a PM.


----------



## ladysarah

Anyone else here really wary of eyebrow tattoos? Are they permanent? Because if they are look how eyebrow shapes change over the years. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ngne-s-bushy-brow-eyebrows-evolved-1920s.html
A tattoo could end up looking horribly dated.


----------

